# My tank



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a vid of my tank.
7mb
I'd like to thank Dippy Eggs for helping me out so much.

Link to download.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

That video was GREAT! I liked how the shrimp was just cruisin around. Your Rhom is a freakin beast with that red eye.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

awesome video....and an even more awesome planted tank!!!!









major props on that tank & rhom, Pete


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome vid


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice tank man!

You have done a great job!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Have you had to replace any of the cleaning crew yet? I bought 30 ghost shrimp and they are all already gone! My lil brandtii is evil...and I love it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> Have you had to replace any of the cleaning crew yet? I bought 30 ghost shrimp and they are all already gone! My lil brandtii is evil...and I love it


I'm prettty sure I've lost a couple from the rhom but I can't be sure. I lost more by them coming in from Petsmart ill.I have a couple dozen in there and they're breeding . It's cool to find tiny ones crawling around.

Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

What kinnd of light system are you using? How many watts? Are you using CO2? What are you using for fertilizer? How many inches of substrate you got in your tank?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful tank... I hope mine looks that good one day, Dippyeggs is helpin me too


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Slim said:


> What kinnd of light system are you using? How many watts? Are you using CO2? What are you using for fertilizer? How many inches of substrate you got in your tank?


I've got a layer of fluorite at the back of the tank and sand at the front.
I have 2 -2 liter bottles for DIY co2 going into a small diffuser I made using some acrylic tube and some other things I had around the house.
Lighting is 2 T8 tubes one 5000k and one 6700k I bought at Home Depot for $5 each.
They are driven by a ODNO ballast set up I did myself that gives me just over 2wpg. There's a couple really good reflectors behind the tubes too.I'm using a variety of Flourish products. Potassium, Excel ,Iron, Nitrogen,Comprehensive and Phosphorous.
Deppy Eggs has helped me a great dea with this tank and the problems as they cropped up.
It seems like I need to trim out about 50% of the plants every week to ten days.
I'm just getting ready to order a 2 liter of Excel and some more Potassium from BigAls.
Thanks


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hurry up and order from BigAls and enjoy the free shipping


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

excellent tank!!

And you did it!! I only gave advice, props to you!

-great job~!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Man it expired or something! Damnit I would like to see it, I heard its awesome!


----------

